# SV + Smoking - don't exceed the SV temp when finishing?



## dsc106 (Jul 31, 2021)

I believe I have read that when SVing meat before a sear or smoke, you should take care not to let the meat exceed the temp that the SV was set to.  I think this applied to reheating also.

So let's say you do a Brisket for 36 hours @ 155F - in this case, when you throw it on the smoker to finish for 2-3 hours, it's important not to let it reach about 150-155 then otherwise it will dry it out?

Is this the case? If so, why? What is the science behind it?


----------



## sandyut (Jul 31, 2021)

I have not heard this.  I have not SV a brisket tho...  Mostly I SV EOR, roasts and steaks that I want medium rare.  sometimes I pull from SV and sear with a torch which doesnt raise the IT.  I have SV many a roast at 131, cooled to 37, then smoked back up to 125-130 for medium rare.  I think if you are SV to a well done temp, it should matter that much if you surpass the SV temp.  dunno.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2021)

dsc106 said:


> I believe I have read that when SVing meat before a sear or smoke, you should take care not to let the meat exceed the temp that the SV was set to.  I think this applied to reheating also.
> 
> So let's say you do a Brisket for 36 hours @ 155F - in this case, when you throw it on the smoker to finish for 2-3 hours, it's important not to let it reach about 150-155 then otherwise it will dry it out?
> 
> Is this the case? If so, why? What is the science behind it?


Ball is in your court. Finish it how you think best and post back the results with pictures.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2021)

In my opinion you are doing it backwards. I smoke the brisket or pastrami to an IT of 150. It usually takes about 6 hours to get there at 225-250 & has plenty of smoke on it. Then I bag it up with pepper, butter, pickling spices & SV it at 155 for 24 hours. Never had a bad one, & will never cook one any other way.
Al


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> In my opinion you are doing it backwards. I smoke the brisket or pastrami to an IT of 150. It usually takes about 6 hours to get there at 225-250 & has plenty of smoke on it. Then I bag it up with pepper, butter, pickling spices & SV it at 155 for 24 hours. Never had a bad one, & will never cook one any other way.
> Al



do you have a recipe for this, the ingredient and quantity parts?


----------



## clifish (Nov 28, 2021)

IDK,  I smoke my tri-tip to 110,  freeze, SV to 125 the reverse sear.   Never had a complaint yet.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> do you have a recipe for this, the ingredient and quantity parts?


I really don’t measure the ingredients. I use probably 2 or 3 TBS of pepper, and pickling spice, and about 1/4 stick of butter.
Al


----------

